# one of my tiels died, what about the other??



## rachelvest91

i had 2 cockatiels up until yesterday. i had to put my old hen to sleep because she had developed a tumor and it was hurting her. i'm really unsure what to do now with Pinto, the other cockatiel. Pinto is the hen's son, and they have never been separated since he was born. Pinto is 6 years old. He called and screamed for her a lot yesterday. i talked to him and he'd quiet down until he heard a door or until i left. i feel so bad for him, i try not to let him see me cry about his mom. we're both hurting. 
my concern is his happiness and our relationship in the long-run. in several months i will be living in an apartment and i'm so worried that he will develop screaming issues from bonding "too much" with me. i don't want another cockatiel, but i don't want him to be unhappy from being alone, either. should i start looking for a place for him after he's settled a bit? or should i let a stronger bond between us happen? (he isn't hand tamed. he's friendly and doesn't bite, but he's scared of hands.)

i would like as many different responses as possible so i can figure out what to do. i want to catch this early before either of us get really used to her not being around.


----------



## srtiels

Do you have a Health Food store nearby? If so you might want to ask them if they have *Rescue Remedy* It is a herbal essence that has a calming effect. This will help him deal with the immediate loss of his feathered friend.


----------



## rachelvest91

there may be a health store with that. is the herb for people or animals? do i put it in the water or food?

how should i treat him for now? i've let him be most of the day, but i talk to him a lot when i come into my room. should i continue this "tough love" by leaving him alone? or should i be there for him more?


----------



## morla

Aw. Im sorry.


----------



## roxy culver

I would spend more time with him...his companion of six years is gone and he's lonely and probably doesn't understand what's going on or why he's alone. Your bond with him may grow, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. When you move to your apartment you can take him with you and spend time with him, he wont necessarily start screaming.


----------



## enigma731

I live in an apartment with a single 'tiel who pretty much views me as her mate, and it hasn't been an issue. I would try to bond with him and not worry about screaming issues. If those happen, you can work to modify that behavior. One thing at a time, and right now he needs your companionship. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## rachelvest91

enigma731 said:


> I live in an apartment with a single 'tiel who pretty much views me as her mate, and it hasn't been an issue. I would try to bond with him and not worry about screaming issues. If those happen, you can work to modify that behavior. One thing at a time, and right now he needs your companionship. I'm very sorry for your loss.


how do you interact with your bird? is it different for male and female cockatiels? how much time do you devote to them per day? i had once adopted a female cockatiel who had never been with other birds and had apparently gotten so attached that whenever any people left the room, she would scream her head off for hours and hours. even with my birds and her together in the same cage. i ended up finding a new home for her. i'm scared my bird will turn out just like her and get us kicked out of our apartment. she also demanded head scritches all the time, so i'm scared to introduce those to my bird too.


----------



## roxy culver

That is an extreme case and hardly ever happens....there is nothing wrong with establishing a bond with your bird. Head scritches are a good way to do this, your bird is missing out if they aren't getting these. I spend about 3-4hrs a day with mine but then I have a lot of birds. When I had only four, I spent even more time with them (from the time I got home from work til I put them to bed at night.) And mine don't scream if I leave the room, they'll flock call but they eventually settle down. I had ten birds in an apartment right before we moved and we didn't get kicked out because of them so I don't think one tiel will get you kicked out. You just have to have patience and spend time with him, let him get used to you.


----------



## enigma731

rachelvest91 said:


> how do you interact with your bird? is it different for male and female cockatiels? how much time do you devote to them per day? i had once adopted a female cockatiel who had never been with other birds and had apparently gotten so attached that whenever any people left the room, she would scream her head off for hours and hours. even with my birds and her together in the same cage. i ended up finding a new home for her. i'm scared my bird will turn out just like her and get us kicked out of our apartment. she also demanded head scritches all the time, so i'm scared to introduce those to my bird too.


I spend about two hours a day with her, and more on weekends. I wish it could be more all the time, but with school/work fulltime and getting her 12 hours of sleep, that's just not realistic. I like to sit on the couch with her and watch TV or read for school. She likes to groom me, play with my hair, and cuddle in my neck. I also give her lots of scritches, although I have to be careful where I touch her, or she'll start giving me a courtship display. >.< That's about the only difference between handling a male and a female -- with a female, you have to be careful you're not stimulating her to lay eggs. But really, I wouldn't worry about your bird developing a screaming problem. It's very unlikely. It's much more likely that you and he will get to have some great time together.


----------



## rachelvest91

i'm thinking he'll be happier with another bird. however, i can't get another cockatiel. is there anyone near the wichita, ks area that is interested in my bird? you can have the cage and everything. the cage supports up to 4 birds comfortably.


----------



## lperry82

I really dont think that he be happy if you rehomed him at this time when you have lost your girl, he dont need to loose you to 
Im surprised i haven't been kicked out either as mine are very loud and especially in the mornings, i can hear them before i enter in my home and my neighbors haven't complained yet and they have a baby upstairs from me.
You can try my taming advice and look at this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q


----------



## enigma731

rachelvest91 said:


> i'm thinking he'll be happier with another bird. however, i can't get another cockatiel. is there anyone near the wichita, ks area that is interested in my bird? you can have the cage and everything. the cage supports up to 4 birds comfortably.


I really think you should at least try spending more time with him before considering something as drastic as rehoming. What do you have to lose?


----------

